# No More Mandatory



## Sickdog (Dec 20, 2020)

When they do away with Mandatory overtime can I still volunteer every week?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 20, 2020)

Store level gone.


----------



## Sickdog (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm in DC, is assume they would do it once in a while but has anyone gotten away with doing a day every week. That way I dont have to look for a 2nd job.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Dec 20, 2020)

At a DC you can sign up in MyTime year-round. If they need more people they approve it. It probably won’t be approved until the night before if it is approved.
We’re so over staffed at my dc that OT is probably gone until June though, far more likely to get VNS.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Dec 20, 2020)

Sickdog said:


> When they do away with Mandatory overtime can I still volunteer every week?


We hired a ton at our dc but were told volumes will be staying higher than usual. We shall see if I get as much ot as I did this year.


----------



## Sickdog (Dec 21, 2020)

Same here, we have been in overtime since May I think. Seems like for every 4 that's hired 2 quit. Lots of temp workers as well.


----------

